# New ESTJ female enters



## pango

Hi Y'all,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I don't really know what this forum is but my Meyers Briggs analysis was so eerily accurate, I thought I'd check into this "type" stuff more.

And I'm also a bit bored right now.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings pango and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum pango. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean

Hi there :happy:

WickedQueen is going to love you.


----------



## snail

Hi. :mellow:


----------



## TreeBob

Res said:


> Hi there :happy:
> 
> WickedQueen is going to love you.



Well hello there sexy ESTJ :wink: Please for my sanity sake, stay awhile. I need more of you to fight the good fight!


----------



## pango

Wicked Queen? And who might that be?


----------



## TreeBob

pango said:


> Wicked Queen? And who might that be?


Another ESTJ girl on this site who is also bored.


----------



## pango

So you're saying there's lots of ESTJ females here?

Actually, of more significance to me would be the amount of ESTJ males here.


----------



## TreeBob

pango said:


> So you're saying there's lots of ESTJ females here?
> 
> Actually, of more significance to me would be the amount of ESTJ males here.


no you are one of 2. I am pretty close to ESTJ as I am a border line J and prefer them to Ps. Active ESTJ male pretty much one. There are 2 ESTP active I think.


----------



## pango

So we're minorities?


----------



## vanWinchester

Welcome to PC!


----------



## TreeBob

pango said:


> So we're minorities?


We are minorities on forums yes cause our extroverted sensor nature usually means we are outside playing instead of inside, we tend to get bored of stuff easily unless we are really into the subject matter. In the real world we are plentiful. Like I said earlier, please stay.


----------



## pango

I can't go anywhere, I'm stuck at work.
Thank you for your kind invitation, I would like to stay awhile.


----------



## pango

van Winchester:
Thanks. 
Gee, everybody seems so polite here.


----------



## TreeBob

pango said:


> van Winchester:
> Thanks.
> Gee, everybody seems so polite here.


haha no don't be sucked into that fallacy. You will meet many ESTJ haters as you go along. Just know you have friends and we will protect you  

Van is awesome by the way


----------



## pango

Hate me because I happen to be an ESTJ (which I just learned about recently, btw). That's nuts and that's their problem -- not mine. I'll just assume I won't meet anyone like that. I think I should change my user name to Pollyanna.

Why aren't you outside playing?


----------



## SummoningDark

TreeBob said:


> You will meet many ESTJ haters as you go along. Just know you have friends and we will protect you


ESTJ haters? I didn't know there were any ESTJ haters around, but then again I'm not an ESTJ...
Anyway Welcome to the cafe :happy:


----------



## pango

Well, let's just assume there's no haters here -- although I have to admit, I can see how I might be annoying at times BUT NOT KNOWINGLY.

Thank you very much for the welcome, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Happy

Greetings pango! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. ESTJ's are a rarity in this forum so its always nice to see more of them. The question is, will you stick long enough? :laughing:


----------



## Liontiger

Hullo and welcome 

I don't know whether WickedQueen will be relieved that you're here, or sad that she doesn't have bragging rights anymore :laughing: You are certainly a minority here. Us INxx's rule the forum, bwahahaha :crazy: But we only bite if we like you, so never fear :wink:


----------

